

Google Troubles Begin - gaborcselle
http://money.cnn.com/2007/07/20/magazines/business2/google_earnings.biz2/index.htm?postversion=2007072016

======
jsjenkins168
This is pretty old news. GOOG beat estimates for Q3 and the outlook is good at
this point.

